
Tell HN: HoloLens 2 OMG - verdverm
You need to experience this, it&#x27;s 100x better then the first time I took real drugs<p>Will follow up with a video of I ever come down
======
verdverm
Literary, I wish there was a way to give more slow clap for MS on this one, as
a 20+ year Linux user, more

